# XCode 4 et SDL



## Ludavid21 (3 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir, je viens de télécharger XCode 4 depuis le Mac App store et  j'aimerais me mettre à coder un jeu OpenGL. Mais pour ça voilà j'ai  besoin de la SDL.

Rien de bien compliqué sauf que j'arrive pas à l'installer, les dossiers ayant changé... J'ai bien essayé de mettre les dossiers avec les autres templates mais ça marche pas "--

Si quelqu'un saurait quoi faire, merci d'avance =)


----------



## Ludavid21 (7 Avril 2011)

Up s'il vous plais...


----------



## gourgeon (7 Avril 2011)

Quel genre d'ordinateur utilise tu ? Je crois que Xcode, depuis la version 3, utilise du 64 bit. Si c'est un vieux modèle, ça pourrait être la cause du problème. (Après, je ne suis pas un expert dans le domaine, mais regarde toujours  )
http://www.imagup.com/data/1116871908.html


----------



## oraki23 (5 Août 2013)

Voici un petit tuto (écris par moi, donc si t'as des questions...)

1- Télécharger le DMG de SDL et mettre le dossier .Frameworks dans /Library/Frameworks
	- Conserver le dossier devel-lite pour plus tard

2- Dans un nouveau projet Xcode (Cocoa Application), supprimer:
	- AppDelegate.m;
	- AppDelegate.h ;
	- MainMenu.xib;
		Dans le dossier Supporting Files
	- Credits.rtf;
	- InfoPlist.strings;
	- main.m;

3- Dans les propriétés du projet--Targets--Summary

	Dans Linked Frameworks and Libraries
		- Cliquez sur +, puis sur Add Others, puis sélectionner le dossier .Framework de la SDL 		(SDL.framework)

	Dans Main Interface
		- Entrez "SDLMain" (Sans guillemets)

4- Dans les propriétés du projet--Project--Build Settings
	- Changer Architectures à 32-bits Intel
	- Changer Compiler for C/C++/Objective-c à LLVM GCC 4.2

5- Dans les propriétés du projet--Project--Build Settings--Framework Search Paths
	Ajoutez:
	- /Library/Frameworks
		Et dans Header Search Paths
			Ajoutez:
			- /Library/Frameworks/SDL.framework/Headers

6- Copiez dans le projet les fichiers suivant du dossier "devel-lite":
	- SDLMain.m
	- SDLMain.h

7- Dans les propriétés du projet--Targets--Build Phases
	- Cliquez sur "Add Build Phase"--"Add Copy Files"
	- Renommer la phase avec: "Copy Frameworks into app" (Sans les guillemets)
	- Comme Destination, choisissez Frameworks
	- Copiez SDL.frameworks de la barre latérale d'Xcode dans la phase

8- Créez un fichier main.c et y inclure "SDL.h" (Avec un include)
  Ex: #include <SDL.h>
	#include "SDL.h"


----------

